# Can the tapes work for me?



## Guest (Apr 21, 2001)

I am so glad that I stumbled onto this site. I have been suffering for IBS D since I was little. Just in the last 2-3 years I was told what it was. I found wonderful improvement on Lotronex and had begun to live a normal life. lol, as if that's really possible. My life has been very stressful in the last year or so, I am getting married in July, I would rather elope but he wants the big wedding. My fiance and I have bought a house and I have started paying bills, something I've never had to do before. I work in a psyco-educational center, nuf said.On avarage I miss one to two days of work a month, sometimes more. I am so tired of not feeling good and constatly having to go to the restroom. On the weekends I rarely go out because I just don't want to find myself in a place where there is no bathroom. I can not ride with anyone else it just makes everything so much worse and its hard to explain to people about what I have. I honestly don't want people to know aboout it. Currently I am taking Levsin, Wellbutrin, Vitamin B, Zinc, and Fiber pills but I still dont feel that great. Does anyone else have the D as bad? on a bad day it lasts all day long and I am so tired. I need some help I am almost to the end of my rope. I dont think that my doctor takes this a seriously as she should. At one time I was taking a medicine called Clonazepam, anyone else ever tried it? It worked pretty good but she doesn't want to prescribe it anymore since its addictive. Has anyone thought of getting Lotronex from Mexico, is it possible? Has anyone tried the tapes that have the same situation as me. Anixety is getting the best of me, I've been down for 3 days now, this isn't the longest time but definately not the shorteset either. PLEASE HELP!!!------------------There is always hope.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Mischief! Congrats on your upcoming wedding! Much of what you describe about your fears of travel, etc. are a HUGE part of IBS, and are directly addressed and explained in full detail in the introduction session on Mike's tapes. It is to most people who listen to it, as if Mike can read your mind about the fears of travel, the pain, the constantness of dealing with this awful condition day in and day out. I highly encourage you to give the sessions a try. Many many IBSers have been helped tremendously..everyone to various degrees of course, as we are all individuals, but many of us are continuing to improve even after completetion of the 100 day program. Your subconscious mind is an amazing thing, and works with your body to improve and reduce your symptoms of IBS, as well as helping to relax you and ease the effects of stress and anxiety in your life. The changes are usually gradual and subtle, tho everyone is different. Read around the different threads on this forum for others' insights into using the sessions! Good luck, take care, and be well!!! Hope this helps a bit...







------------------Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mischief, hypnotherapy is an effective treatment for the majority of IBSer. Its not a cure per se, but an extremely effective management tool. For a lot of people including my sself it turned my IBS around from severe to very mild, honestly I still am amazed myself.Marilyn, gave you some excellent advise.You may want to review Mike's site for reference as well as this site from a top IBS researcher. www.ibshypnosis.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com Both CBT and hypnosis really are effective ways to go. The hypnosis has an excellent track record and has been studied quite a bit for IBS.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

